# Bottled Gas Supplier



## Tatey100 (May 30, 2013)

Hi,

We have just moved into a villa at D16 on JVC, and we need to get bottled gas to serve our oven and hob.

As i am new to dubai i dont know anyone who does this.

Does anyone have any recommendations of which companies are good and what the costs are, how long they last etc?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## bish23 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi

I use a guy who can be reached on 056 788 7127. I can't remember what they're called sorry. I live in Sports City very close to JVT so I'm sure they would come to you. It costs 590 AED to get a gas canister (full) and then 140 AED each time you want a refill.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tatey100 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks. I will give them a call.

Does that include the initial connection etc or just simply the bottle?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

best bet is to ask a neighbour.
that way you'll get the local guy, who knows where you are..


----------



## bish23 (Nov 22, 2012)

includes the connection as well. Was 590 all in when the guy came to me. It only took him about 10 mins. 

But yes as Vantage says if you can ask a neighbour they will be able to recommend someone. The guy I used was recommended by the security guy in my building as well as some friends I have round the corner from me.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Tatey100 said:


> Thanks. I will give them a call.
> 
> Does that include the initial connection etc or just simply the bottle?


Hi Neighbour 

We are in JVC and use Bin Suloom gas on 050 870 2979, connection should be free if you have a regulator and pipes. If not should cost an additional 100aed max for the fittings and takes 10 mins.

Depending on the use of your cooker you should get around 2-3m onths from the standard size large bottles.


----------



## Tatey100 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the help.

I asked our neighbour and they used lootah gas, but they paid 1500 AED for connection and bottle, which sounded expensive to me??

How much is the Bin Suloom Gas one for refills and initial setup etc?

Thanks again


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Tatey100 said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I asked our neighbour and they used lootah gas, but they paid 1500 AED for connection and bottle, which sounded expensive to me??
> 
> ...


Last time we bought a bottle its was 140aed i believe, dont know about the cost of the bottle as we bought ours from our previous place in springs. 1500 is way over the top though. When we moved here had to have a length of hose, a regulator and connection to the cooker done cost 100aed.


----------



## Tatey100 (May 30, 2013)

thanks, i thought it was expensive like i say. The pipe etc is already installed to the house, may just need a regulator on the end but that should be it. Think i will try your guy and some others before going to lootah?!


----------



## Tatey100 (May 30, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about only certain gas suppliers allowed on certain developments?

Phoned a couple of people that were recommended and they said they have to come round to see if it is allowed, and one did mention that i may have to go to lootah??


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Why not just buy electric and not have the hassle of gas bottles?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Zeeshan08 said:


> Why not just buy electric and not have the hassle of gas bottles?


I assume he already has a gas hob / oven?


----------

